# My Wife Got a Bike



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife got a bike so we could ride together, a Cannondale Synapse 3, with a really nice carbon frame with Ultregra components. with her birthday and Christmas coming up, I'd like to get her some new shorts and jerseys, but I have not idea what is good or bad. 

Please give me a few suggestions on some clothing items to get or to avoid. Not sure if you ladies wear bibs or not, ( I know must guys that wear them never go back to regular lycra shorts.). So any suggestions would be a great help. 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't wear bibs. I've actually found that men's jerseys fit me much better than women's jerseys so I buy the men's jerseys. I also only wear men's gloves as the men's small gloves fit me much better than any size of women's gloves. I actually have both women and men's shorts as well. I also won't order clothing on line, as I need to try it on to make sure it fits first. (Well socks I'll buy on line). My suggestion is to have her try on several items she likes and go based on what fits right and what she likes. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Great that you now have a riding partner in your wife. :thumbsup:

I also don't wear women's bibs and must confess that I've never been interested in trying them…
a) they would be very inconvenient & slow when having a 'nature break'. 
b) and the top strap arrangement looks as if it is designed for small breasted women - I can't imagine how it would be comfortable if you have larger breasts.

While I have 1 men's jersey, I prefer those designed for women as the shape sits better on me. Just be aware that some of the women's jerseys can be quite short and can leave a gap at the back when you are riding, so I always make sure I check the jersey length.

A few of the European brands sizes run much smaller than US sizes (or Australian sizes where I am), so if you are buying on line, ensure you check the sizing/measurement chart. (I'm with KoroninK, I also prefer to try clothing on.)


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Buying cycling clothes for another person may be tricky. Maybe get her a gift card to a well stocked LBS and take her shopping for some nice cycling shorts/bibs and jerseys.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Aindreas said:


> Buying cycling clothes for another person may be tricky. Maybe get her a gift card to a well stocked LBS and take her shopping for some nice cycling shorts/bibs and jerseys.


+1 

And I have to add that I LOVE bibs. Bibs are awesome and I would never go back to wearing regular shorts. I have no trouble with bathroom breaks because I have women specific bibs that either unhook or have a flap in the back.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

orbit said:


> b) and the top strap arrangement looks as if it is designed for small breasted women - I can't imagine how it would be comfortable if you have larger breasts.


Not to be critical, but I'm a 36 C and I don't even feel the straps. Look for a bib like Pearl Izumi's drop tail, where the straps clasp in between the breasts. Otherwise, they just tend to fall to the outside.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

BethLikesBikes said:


> Not to be critical, but I'm a 36 C and I don't even feel the straps. Look for a bib like Pearl Izumi's drop tail, where the straps clasp in between the breasts. Otherwise, they just tend to fall to the outside.


Thanks for the input Beth. I've seen the Pearl Izumi bibs that have the central strap, but always thought they'd feel too awkward & be uncomfortable over the top of a bra. 

Which brands have the bibs that unhook or flap? I didn't know this was an option.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

orbit said:


> Thanks for the input Beth. I've seen the Pearl Izumi bibs that have the central strap, but always thought they'd feel too awkward & be uncomfortable over the top of a bra.
> 
> Which brands have the bibs that unhook or flap? I didn't know this was an option.


The Pearl Izumis are the most comfortable bibs I've tried. I've heard some discussion that the more recent models of the drop tail are a little easier to use for nature breaks. Mine are fine (I think they are the 2009 model), but they do take a little finesse, especially if you're squatting. 

As for other companies...I have a pair of bib tights from Hincapie. They are probably the easiest for bathroom breaks. They have a clasp that unhooks and the lower half drops down. I know Assos also makes a bib for women.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like both bibs and regular shorts. I've never had bibs with a center strap.


----------



## Intandem (Mar 29, 2012)

bibs > shorts any day


----------



## Turnyface (May 5, 2012)

Intandem said:


> bibs > shorts any day


padded butt pants > shorts


----------



## freeheeler1690 (Oct 6, 2012)

My wife is new to cycling and it's been a while for me and we would like to do some duathlons next year after some training.

Are there specific shorts which you can use for both running and riding? will cycle shorts be OK for both?

Thanks


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

freeheeler1690 said:


> My wife is new to cycling and it's been a while for me and we would like to do some duathlons next year after some training.
> 
> Are there specific shorts which you can use for both running and riding? will cycle shorts be OK for both?
> 
> Thanks


They make shorts for triathlons which are basically a bike short with a thinner chamois which also dries quickly after the swim. But basically, any bike short can be used for both biking and running. You just want to find some that the chamois isn't too thick and annoying when you run. 

I ran my first tri this year and has purchased a pair of Sugoi tri shorts which rubbed me wrong on one spot on the inside of my thigh and I finally gave up on them and went back to my favorite pair of bike shorts. They worked fine for all three parts of the tri.


----------

